# Vaporesso Gen mouthpiece missing



## Psyclone (20/10/20)

A couple of months ago I was cleaning my Gen and discovered my coil was completely burned out. Recently I bought a new coil so that I could vape again. When I reassembled everything I realized I couldn't find the mouth piece. I've looked online for replacement parts but I cannot find it. In the picture below I've circled what's missing. To be clear it is only the plastic components that I am missing. I have been using prestik to cover refill hole in the mean time. If anyone reading this could help point me towards a store that would sell the missing components that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Modyrts (20/10/20)

We've had one or two of our customers complain about the same thing, unfortunately none of our suppliers stock these. It begs the question if Vaporesso sells these separately
One customer told me that he was told that using the top cap of a pen 22 by smok would work however I cannot confirm this.


----------



## Stew (20/10/20)

Psyclone said:


> A couple of months ago I was cleaning my Gen and discovered my coil was completely burned out. Recently I bought a new coil so that I could vape again. When I reassembled everything I realized I couldn't find the mouth piece. I've looked online for replacement parts but I cannot find it. In the picture below I've circled what's missing. To be clear it is only the plastic components that I am missing. I have been using prestik to cover refill hole in the mean time. If anyone reading this could help point me towards a store that would sell the missing components that would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 211261


Maybe @Vaporesso can point you in the right direction.


----------



## vicTor (20/10/20)

isn't it just a drip tip ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/20)

If you are talking about the drip tip for NRG -PE tank, a 510 fits , if it's the whole sliding section ... sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Psyclone (20/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> If you are talking about the drip tip for NRG -PE tank, a 510 fits , if it's the whole sliding section ... sorry.


It uses a SKRR-S tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)

Here is a new tank and mod for 400
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-luxe-with-skrr-tank-price-drop.t68851/#post-882229

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------

